# Kioti DK65C



## Live Oak

I think this particular model tractor has got to be the most tractor for the dollar spent on the market currently and I mean a good quality competitive level tractor. For $24,499 this gets you a 65 hp. Perkins diesel powered 12F/12R shuttle shift tractor equipped with a 1730 FEL. Add another approx. $3,000 and that gets you a cab with heat & A/C. 


<img src="http://www.kiotitractor.com/images/prod_pic/tractors/dk65c_side.jpg">


<img src="http://www.kiotitractor.com/products/tractors/DK65/images/DK65C_Balespear_jpg.jpg">

DK65 pricing  

Kioti DK65 information & specs.


----------



## MowHoward2210

That is a great price for what you get in that tractor. Lots of good features. I've read generally good things about Kioti's.

I wonder how big a bush hog you could mount on it. Or more specifically how good a machine would that be for say a fellow in Middle Tennessee with say about 400+ acres????


----------



## Live Oak

It can turn a 12 ft. rotary cutter and an even larger bat wing cutter. I definitely have my eye on this machine. I have been looking at what I could get for selling the 4410, FEL, & MMM and that would just about pay for the DK65C equipped with a 1730 FEL. SURE would be nice to have A/C in the summer and heat in the winter too!


----------



## MowHoward2210

Sounds like a plan. I'm assuming you still have your JD ZTR for finish mowing, right?


----------



## Live Oak

Oh yeah! I am keeping my little "cream puff"!


----------



## jodyand

So Chief this is what your going to get:question: Its a big one and spend the $3000. and get the air and heat especially if your going to be in it for long period of time. Looks like a good one and should be big enough to do all you need to do.


----------



## Live Oak

I am just in the looking around and comparing stage. My Deere 4410 and equipment still have one feature that is TOUGH to beat...........they are paid for!   "Mrs. Chief" keep dutifully reminding me of that. :tractorsm I more than likely with see how my 4410 works out on the ranch first before I do anything hasty.


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I am just in the looking around and comparing stage. My Deere 4410 and equipment still have one feature that is TOUGH to beat...........they are paid for!   "Mrs. Chief" keep dutifully reminding me of that. :tractorsm I more than likely with see how my 4410 works out on the ranch first before I do anything hasty. *


I'd mow everything you want finished mowed first with the 4410. Paths, pond accesses included, because I'd think your 7 Iron(?) deck will most likely stand up to the things you "find" the first few times you mow. Better yet, you might even rent out a 5' or 6' ft rotary cutter for a week or weekend to establish these areas. Then work it with your FEL and MMM before you turn it over to the F525.

With the all the seat time prepping for mowing you'll get to scout out the bigger areas so you can gauge your future machine requirements. 

The finish mowing advice comes from someone who busted a mower deck spindle last year.


----------



## Live Oak

I have many miles of logging trails that are pretty clear with the exception of some fallen trees and years of plant growth. The narrow confines of the logging trails and forrest clearings may be to the advantage of the 4410 as well as mowing along fence rows. That is why I think hanging on to what I have right now is best until I can get some actual hands on experience in the applications I will be dealing with. Then I can best make a decision as to what I really need. But that DK65C sure is a nice machine for the money! Its nice to just look and drowl now and then.   In the mean time I am sure the 4410 will do just fine.


----------



## Wylie

If you like the current DK65.....the NEW DK65S is a knockout!


----------



## Ingersoll444

Welcome Wylie!!


What makes the S diferent? Just detail diferents, or a big change?


----------



## Wylie

I can't seem to get the attachment feature to hold a picture..... 

It has a rounded hood now. reworked dash, new style seat.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Wylie _
> *I can't seem to get the attachment feature to hold a picture.....
> 
> It has a rounded hood now. reworked dash, new style seat. *


Welcome Wylie:friends: If your Trying to attach a picture DO NOT CLICK ON PREVIEW just click submit and your picture will stay.


----------



## CajunRider

It'll be too much tractor for me (only 6 acre) but it is definitely a good looking tractor. I visited a dealer recently and saw one with cab and a huge batwing cutter behind it. The dealer said it was going to the local county for road side mowing.


----------



## Live Oak

From what I have gathered talking to dealers; the DK65S is replacing the DK65C.

Here's a picture for you. Sharp looking machine! :thumbsup: 


<img src="http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/528/5371DSCF0413-med.JPG">

<img src="http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/528/5371DSCF0416-med.JPG">


<img src="http://www.tractorbynet.com/photos/data/528/5371DSCF0414-med.JPG">


----------



## russminton

*DK 65*

I've had my DK65 for about eight months now and have 105 hours on it. The tractor has performed flawlessly and is capable of anything I want to do. Moved a lot of round bales this winter through some really muddy pastures. The four wheel drive is a winner!! Couldn't have made it with a 2WD. Haven't had any super cold weather, but with temperatures in the teens the engine started easily on the first try. I like the handling, the platform set up and am glad I got the cab. Heater has been a life saver. Mowed 70+ acres last summer with the 7' cutter, but plan to pull a 10' this coming summer. Absolutely no strain.

I have to give the 65 a big "thumbs up". 

Haven't seen the new model yet, but the photos sure look good.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum russminton! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! Thanks for the feedback on the DK65. I sure hope you will continue to give us your thoughts on you experiences with this machine. Not many folks who post in the Kioti section and we sure could use your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak

russminton, I meant to ask you if you got the R-1 ag bar tires or the R-4 industrial tires? If you got the R-4 industrial tires; how do they perform for you?


----------



## russminton

*DK65*

I got the ag tires Chief. Most of my property is rough pasture with some flood plain. Need all the traction I can get.

As soon as it dries out a bit I'm going to try the tiller on an area I plan to turn into an orchard, and I have some road smoothing to do with the box blade. 

I'll continue to let you know how the tractor is performing.

My wife and I just retired from our "regular" jobs last Wednesday, and are trying to get our little ranch going. Lots of work to do, but we're enjoying each day.


----------

